# Scheibenbarsche und andere Fische



## AxelU (17. Aug. 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich schon wieder ).

Ich habe im Zoohandel Scheibenbarsche gesehen. Ist wohl aus der Familie der __ Sonnenbarsche, nur etwas kleiner.

Wer hat Erfahrung damit?

Wenn mein Teich läuft, sollen __ Stichlinge, __ Moderlieschen und evtl. die Scheibenbarsche rein. Dann liebäugele ich noch mit winterharten Kilies und vielleicht Gambusen. Makropoden wären auch gut, aber dann müsste ich für die ein Winterquarium im Haus aufstellen. 

Alles nur möglichst kleine Fische und auf keinen Fall was goldenenes oder Kois.

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Axel


----------



## jochen (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche und andere Fische*

Hallo Axel,

natürlich geht das alles,
Erfahrungen damit habe ich aber nicht, nur angelesen,
es gibt eine Rundschwanzmakropodenart aus Korea die angeblich auch winterhart ist.

__ Stichlinge und __ Moderlieschen sind ja bekannt, ohne Probleme im Gartenteich zu halten.
Die Stichlinge in unseren Gartenteich möchte ich nicht mehr missen,
einziges Problem im ersten Jahr die Vermehrung der Stichlinge,
im zweiten Jahr hielt sie sich, wieso auch immer in Grenzen.
Beifische bei uns am Teich Goldis, Bitterlinge und ein __ Döbel, die nicht gefüttert werden.

Der gestreifte Killifisch /Fundulus diaphanus wird im Gartenteichatlas als winterhart und problemlos beschrieben, zumindest im etwas härteren Wasser,
dennoch steht als Anhang man sollte die Fische sicherheitshalber kühl aber frostfrei Überwintern.:? 

Nordamerikanische Rotflossenorfen wären auch eine Alternative, sehr schöner wuseliger Schwarmfisch der nicht größer als 8 cm. wird.
Hier wird noch über die "Winterhärte" diskutiert.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen, vielleicht meldet sich noch der ein oder andere Aquarianer der seine Fische eine Sommerfrische gönnt.


----------



## chromis (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche und andere Fische*

Hi,

schön ,dass sich einer mal für seltene __ Kleinfische interessiert 

Scheibenbarsche und Diamantbarsche sind in klimatisch günstig gelegenen Gebieten als winterhart zu bezeichnen. Vergesellschaftung mit Stichlingen würde ich denen allerdings nicht antun. Die __ Barsche sind sehr ruhige Fische und __ Stichlinge vermehren sich dermaßen, dass sie bald den Teich dominieren.

Von den Makropoden ist dieser hier winterhart:

Die Art habe ich dieses Jahr schon einige Male im Handel als Teichfisch  gesehen. 

Mit Killis habe ich keine eigenen Gartenteicherfahrungen. Seit zwei Wochen pflege ich jetzt einen Schwarm Notropis chrosomus im Teich, ein phantastisch gefärbter Fisch, der aber im Aquarium farblich viel besser rüberkommt:


 Mal sehen, wie sie über den Winter kommen. Evtl. werde ich die Hälfte des Schwarmes im Aquarium überwintern. Bei den gesalzenen Preisen, die für dieses Fischchen verlangt werden, hat man bei der ersten Überwinterung schon Bauchweh.

So sehen sie im Teich aus:


----------



## jochen (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche und andere Fische*

Hallo Rainer,

Genau diese Makropodenart meinte ich,

in den Link wurde auch beschrieben das eine Fundstelle in Korea sein könnte.
Irgendwo habe ich einmal gelesen das könnte in Inch`on Südkorea gelegen sein,
ich denke mal es war ein Artikel von Thomas Seehaus, den Erfasser des Link den du eingestellt hast.

hast du Erfahrungen mit Nordamerikanischen Rotflossenorfen,
ich war schon einige male vor dem Kauf gestanden, jedoch hat mich mein Gewissen bisher, zwecks Unkenntnis davon abgehalten.


----------



## chromis (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche und andere Fische*

Hi Jochen,

nein, mit N.lutrensis habe ich keine Erfahrungen, habe von einem Händler aber gehört, dass einer seiner Kunden diese Fische schon seit zwei Jahren im Teich hat. Es wird halt immer auf den Wohnort des Einzelnen ankommen. Bei uns am Oberrhein dürften die Chancen ungleich besser sein als auf dem Feldberg.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## AxelU (18. Aug. 2007)

*Wo bekommt man denn solche Fische her??*

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich hier zum Händler gehe und solche Besonderheiten suche, dann ernte ich nur erstaunte __ Blicke. Goldfische, Kois und wenn es hoch kommt mal ein paar __ Stichlinge und __ Moderlieschen. Aber sonst ist da nichts.

Ich wäre auch bereit einige km zu fahren. 

Mein Teich und ich sind in im Bergischen Land (bei Köln). Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tipp geben, wo hier ein Händler ist, bei dem man auch solche Kleinode findet.

Wie sieht es denn mit Versandhändlern aus? Da ich selbst einen Versandhandel betreibe, wäre ich auch diesem Vertriebszweig nicht abgeneigt. Vielleicht nicht so sehr für Fische, aber Zubehör ist da evtl. ideal zu kaufen. 

Welche Versandhändler könnt Ihr denn empfehlen?  Diese Empfehlungen solltet Ihr mir vielleicht per Mail schicken (umpfi ät slotbox.de). Damit hier keine bösen Diskussionen über gute und schlechte Händler hochkommen. 

Axel


----------



## chromis (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche und andere Fische*

Hi,

hier noch zwei links zum Thema Chinamakropode und tropische Fische im Freiland:





Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche und andere Fische*

Hallo Axel,

solange die Diskussionen nicht böse ausarten, hat keiner etwas gegen die Links zu guten Händlern... profitieren ja alle davon.
Evtl. findest Du auch was unter unserer - defekter Link entfernt -?

Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich gleich mal zwei der Links zum Makropoden mit reingenommen.


----------



## chromis (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche und andere Fische*

Hi Axel,

schon mal bei Welke oder Zajac geschaut?

Oft sind solche Tiere nicht vorrärig, können auf Nachfrage aber über den Großhandel besorgt werden. Beste Zeit ist das Frühjahr, jetzt sind alle Händler schon wieder froh, wenn die Becken mit Teichfischen leer werden.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## jochen (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche und andere Fische*

Hallo,

@ Rainer,

Danke für die Antwort und den Link,

Unser Händler hat momentan noch neun Stück von N. lutrensis,
da ich eher in einen raueren Klima wohne, könnte das aber in die Hose gehen...:? 
Wenn man wüßte ob ich die Tierchen leicht aus den Teich fangen könnte, wäre ich über eine Überwinterung im Keller nicht abgeneigt.

@ Axel,

die Erfahrung habe wir bei unseren Aquarien auch gemacht, mit etwas Geduld, Suche im Internet, oder einfach mal auf das "Gerade Wohl" in den Aquariengeschäften oder bei privaten Züchtern vorbeischauen, dann bekommt man den ein oder anderen nicht so oft gehandelten Fisch, und freut sich umso mehr wenn man ihn dann endlich hat.


----------



## eumel1940 (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche und andere Fische*

Hallo Axel,
hast du deinen Teich nun fertig und hast du Scheibenbarsche bekommen? Ich bin ein Neueinsteiger im Forum deshalb schreibe ich erst jetzt. Scheibenbarsche eignen sich gut für nicht einfrierende Gartenteiche nur du wirst keinen Nachwuchs von anderen Fischen bekommen, dafür werden die __ Barsche schon sorgen. 
Ich suche auch Scheibenbarsche und zwar Mesogonistius chaetodon, Händler die ich fragte schauten mich an als hätte ich nach einem Schwarm weißer Haie gefragt. Das Internet hat auch noch nichts hergegeben. (Hat jemand eine gute Adresse?)
Dir Axel, wünsche ich viel Freude mit deinen Fischen.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen Rolf


----------



## AxelU (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche und andere Fische*

Hallo Rolf,

danke der Nachfrage.

Da es im vorigen Jahr schon relativ spät war und ich Nitrit-Probleme im neu angelegten Teich hatte, hatte ich mich entschlossen erst im Frühjahr Fische einzusetzen. 

Jetzt ist Frühjahr und ich frage mich, ab wann ich denn Fische überhaupt einsetzen kann.

Gruß Axel


----------



## eumel1940 (9. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Scheibenbarsche und andere Fische*

Hallo Axel,
ich würde mit dem einsetzen der Fische noch etwas warten, die Behälter mit dem Neubesatz stehen meist im warmen Laden, wenn die Fische dann in den noch sehr kalten Teich kommen ist das wie für uns „baden im Baggersee um diese Jahreszeit“ also gemach – bis ende April.
Herzliche Grüße Rolf
:smoki


----------

